# Dringend ! Hilfe für verwahrlosten Fischbestand !!



## Teichforum.info (2. Mai 2004)

Hallo, wir haben ein Haus gekauft und mussten gestern bei der Übernahme feststellen, dass die Vorbesitzer uns ihre 5-6 Goldfische in einem total veralgten miniTeich zurückgelassen haben. Die Fische kommen an die Oberfläche und japsen nach Luft.  Wir haben NULL Ahnung von der Teichpflege, möchten aber gerne Sofortmassnahmen treffen, damit die Tiere nicht eingehen. Wir werden jetzt erstmal das Wasser austauschen, weil wir natürlich noch mit dem Umzug eine Menge zu tun haben. Im Teich ist so ein Rohr, das rundläuft, vielleicht noch Rest einer PUmpe oder Filter ?? Welche Minimalausstattung müssen wir uns jetzt zulegen ? Die Vorbesitzer gaben den Fischen nur alle 3 Monate was und schienen sich nicht so sehr um deren Wohlergehen zu kümmern. Ich hoffe, wir tun das Richtige mit dem Frischwasserausstausch. Wir lassen das Becken aber erstmal wie es ist. Weil es hier in Südwestfrankreich schon ziemlich warm ist, wird der Algenwuchs sicher wieder einsetzen, also, was sollen wir als nächstes unbedingt tun, damit die Fische nicht bald an der Oberfläche schwimmen ?? Bitte um Hilfe, eventuell Links zu klaren einfachen Anweisungen. Nochmal: wir sind totale Neulinge und es soll auch kein HighTech Teich werden, es geht uns aber darum, die Fische korrekt zu halten. Vielen Dank für baldige Hilfe !!
Gruss aus Frankreich


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Mai 2004)

Das ist ja heftig!
Das tut mir für die Fische in der eele weh!!!

ALSO
Nachfolgendes solltest Du Tun 

*
1.: Wasserwechsel  ACHTUNG:: Lasse nur die hälfte Wasser ab.
2.: Die Algen evt. mit einem Eiskrazer oder Hochdruckreiniger abpuzen . Davor natürlich die Fische raus *fg*
3.:  Den Dreck rausnehmen.
4.:  Wasser auffüllen.
5.:  Fahre zu deinem Zoo-Fachmarkt und lasse dich über eine gute Filteranlage beraten (wenn möglich kauf gleich eine)
Kaufe dir außerdem BioKIK Filter Starter (irgendwie so heißt das) und ein Wasseraufbereiter.
Ich weiß nicht wie groß dein Teich ist, aber eine gute Pumpe ist vonnöten, da Du Fischbesatz hast.
Wenn mal Geld über ist, villeicht einen UV-C Klärer kaufen.
Dein ZooFachhändler wird dich schon gut beraten.

Ach ja:: NIMM FUTTER FÜR DIE ARMEN KERLCHEN MIT!!!!!
*
TOI TOI TOI!!!!

EDIT::
Ach ja , wenn der Teich so klein ist:: legt evt. einen größeren an, ein Fertigteich wird wol reichen...

Poste doch bitte mal ein Foto


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Mai 2004)

Wasserwechsel würde ich zu 2/3 tun - mindestens - und - unbedingt auf die Wassertemperatur achten bei diesen Mengen - das neue Wasser sollte net viel kälter sein wie das aktuelle! Wenn Du die Fische raus tust (in einen Eimer), dann füll den Eimer halbvoll mit aktuellem Wasser und tu sie da rein. Dann alle 10 Minuten ein bißchen frisches Wasser, bis der Eimer voll ist. Dann vertragen sie auch das viele Frische Wasser im Teich.

Und dann auf die Schnelle das an Dreck raus, was du innerhalb von der Zeit rausbekommst, die Du dir dafür nehmen willst. Mußt es ja net hypergründlich machen, wenn Du aktuell keine Zeit hast zwecks Umzug. Das reicht erstmal für die nächsten Tage und wenn Du den Umzug hinter Dir hast, dann schaust nochmal mit mehr Zeit hier ins Forum, dann nehmen wir die ganze Sache gründlicher in Angriff   - jetzt erstmal viel Erfolg mir Frischwasser und Umzug!

Brauchen die Fische wirklich Futter? Wenn sie es bisher überlebt haben, werden sie es auch weiterhin ohne Futter tun.

Südwestfrankreich - aber net zufällig in der Nähe von Toulouse?


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Mai 2004)

*erste massnahmen getroffen..*

hallo, 
also, leider hatte ich keine zeit, auf die antworten im forum zu warten. Ich hoffe, wir haben trotzdem nicht alles falsch gemacht. Wir haben die Fische zunächst in ein Mischwascher getan (mussten uns extra aus einem moskitonetz einen kescher basteln..) und dann haben wir das meiste wasser abgeschöpft, unten war eine schicht stinkiger matsch und - 4 __ Frösche ! Die haben wir allerdings später in einen kleinen Bach (zu anderen Fröschen) etwas weiter weg ausgesetzt, die sind uns zu laut, wir ziehen gerade erst von einem Nachbarn mit solchen Schreihälsen weg. Fische waren 7 im Teich : 5 kleine Goldfische, ein grosser, ein weisser. 
Bei uns ist es ja schon einigermassen warm, also Temperatur war ok, denke ich mal, auch vom neuen Wasser. 
Die Wände haben wir nicht abgekratzt und eben auch ein bisschen Algenwasser dringelassen, falls sie sich irgendwie davon ernähren ¿ (Ironie) . 
Unten standen auch noch 2 Töpfe mit so Wasserpflanzen (runde Blätter), aber die kommen wohl erst, haben wir auch wieder reingetant..
Rohr war übrigens doch nicht drin, das war oben ein innerer Rand. 
Futter holen wir heute mal ein bisschen und ein Rat aus der Zoohandlung im Baumarkt, denn wie gesagt, wenn es irgendgeht, möchten wir die Sache doch eher schlicht halten - aber ohne, dass die Fische dabei leiden müssen. Sahen aber doch recht munter aus..
Wir sind ganz zufrieden mit der Aktion, aber jetzt geht es erstmal ans Streichen und umziehen, ich arbeite dummerweise diese Woche auch noch.
Einer unserer Hunde hat das Wasser auch probiert und jetzt für gut befunden (hoffentlich gewöhnt er sich das nun nicht an...)..
Ich werde mal versuchen, Euch weiter auf dem Laufenden zu halten, wenn es geht.. Bis dann und danke erst mal für die ersen Ratschläge !!


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Mai 2004)

*der wohnort*

der fische ist zwischen Tours und Poitiers, also nicht ganz so weit im Süden wie Toulouse @ Susanne 
gruss


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Mai 2004)

Hallo frenchfish,

zunächst einmal: Gruss an den "Landsmann", ich wohne in Toulouse. Wenn ich das korrekt mitbekommen habe, hast Du zunächst einmal alles richtig gemacht. Leider fehlen immer noch ein paar Angaben zu Deinem Teich (insbesondere zur Grösse), dann könnte man wirklich mehr sagen.

Tja, wenn der Schlamm "gestunken" hat, so kann es sich wirklich um Schlamm gehandelt haben, in dem sich jetzt nach dem Winter ausgesprochen Sauerstoff zehrende Prozesse abgespielt haben oder wo sich bereits anaerobe Bakterien (Bakterien, die keinen Sauerstoff atmen) angesiedelt hatten. Dieser Schlamm musste in der Tat raus. Allerdings bin ich noch etwas skeptisch, wenn Ihr bisher noch keinen Gartenteich besessen habt: Für "Neue" stinkt jeder - auch gesunder - Teichschlamm bestialisch und faulig. Kann also auch sein, dass dennoch alles seine Ordnung hatte. Selbst dann aber kein Beinbruch: Ich empfinde es als völlig OK, dass man einen Teich zunächst einmal in Ordnung bringt, wenn man ihn verwahrlost oder ungepflegt übernommen hat. Dann weiss man wenigstens, woran man ist. Selbst wenn Du also ein Übermass an gesundem Teichschlamm entfernt hast (schade um die Libellenlarven und sonstiges Getier, bleibt aber nicht aus), halte ich die getroffenen Massnahmen für korrekt. Was hast Du denn jetzt als Teichsubstrat eingefüllt ? Am besten bei Fischen ist reiner, gewaschener Sand (nicht unbedingt "sabline", das hat inen hohen Lehmanteil), Korngrösse < 2 mm. Wichtiger als jeder Filter, wichtiger als jede Pumpe ist jetzt eine ausreichende Bepflanzung. Auch da wäre es gut, etwas mehr über Deinen Teich zu wissen. Unterwasserpflanzen sind eigentlich ausgesprochen nützlich und verbessern die Wasserqualität. Ich habe allerdings festgestellt, dass sie sich bei den hiesigen Wetterbedingungen ausgesprochen rasant entwickeln und schnell den gesamten Teich erobern. Wenn man das - wie ich - gut findet, ist das kein Problem; will amn aber seine Fische auch sehen, können üppig wuchernde Wasserpflanzen aber schon hinderlich sein.

Nach meiner Beobachtung haben wir hier im Süden eine sehr viel stärkere Algenblüte als in Deutschland. Das liegt daran, dass die höheren Pflanzen ähnlich viel Zeit benötigen, um aus dem Winterschlaf zu erwachen - die Temperaturen, insbesondere zwischen Tag und Nacht, schwanken noch erheblich, so dass das Pflanzenwachstum mit dem Algenwachstum nicht mithalten kann. Die Algen aber explodieren bereits dann, wenn man nur für ein paar Stunden Sonne hat, was schon ab Januar/Februar der Fall ist. Mir hilft da sehr der Skimmer - verbunden mit dem Nachteil, dass der Skimmerkorb teils sehr häufig (mehrfach täglich) geleert werden muss. In jedem Falle halte ich es speziell bei Goldfischen für möglich, dass nicht Sauerstoffmangel sie an die Oberfläche getrieben hat. Du solltest dem genauer nachgehen: Denn alle Verfahren, mehr Sauerstoff in  den Teich zu bringen (Ausströmsteine, Wasserfälle...) reduzieren gleichzeitig das CO2 im Wasser. Und das brauchst Du hier ganz dringend. Sollte also keine Notwendigkeit bestehen, zusätzlich Sauerstoff in den Teich zu bringen (Tröpfchentests gibt es auch hier im Fachhandel), solltest Du alle derartigen Versuche unterlassen. Die Anschaffung eines Filters kannst Du bei nur sechs Goldfischen je nach Bedarf entscheiden: Wenn Tröpfchentests unkritische Ammoniak- und Nitritwerte zeigen (Nitrat ist in diesem Zusammenhang irrelevant), brauchst Du auch (noch) keinen Filter.

Bleibt jetzt noch die Temperatur als kritischer Faktor: Auch bei uns liegen die Wassertemperaturen ca. 2 Monate lang bei 30 Grad, teils darüber. Goldfische sollten das locker aushalten. Kritisch kann theoretisch der Sauerstoffgehalt des Wassers werden. Ich kann da nur sagen, dass ich selbst im vergangenen, extrem heissen Sommer nie kritische Werte gemessen (gemessen habe ich regelmässig rein aus Interesse) habe. In meinem Teich also wären Hilfsmittel, den Sauerstoffgehalt zu erhöhen, ganzjährig nicht erforderlich gewesen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------

